# Kong Zoom Groom



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Anyone ever try one of these jobbies before? It seems to get quite a few raves and I've seen it exalted on another forum.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...4441779169&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302026050

Another five star winner...

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...4374302026118&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441812948


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

It's worth every penny. I use it on my dogs and it gets a lot of the prickly hairs the other brushes leave behind. >^_^<


----------



## Gracie Doodle (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the rubber brushes and my shepherd loves it even more. He'd sit for hours and let me brush him with it. I use a comb to get any remaining loose hair. Check out this link:


http://www.heavenforpets.com/Groomi...ails/Safari-Rubber-Curry-Dog-Brush-W421.aspx?

I have heard that those furminators can be kind of dangerous if not used correctly. I'll take the easy and very gentle brush. It's easier on me and my furry, shedding friend.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i love my rubbe brush i got it from cruft years ago and i got one at work grate on so many breeds 


i dont like the ferminator as i feel god gave dogs a under coat for a reason and if u cant be ared to give your dog a brush every few days to get the dead coat out then well y have a dog well one with hair any way lol


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I'm a bit scared to try the furminator myself. It looks like it could hurt. All I need is an undercoat rake to collect the loose undercoat fur. That furminator looks like it might end up removing the dog's hair completely! >@.o<


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

merrow said:


> i love my rubbe brush i got it from cruft years ago and i got one at work grate on so many breeds
> 
> 
> i dont like the ferminator as i feel god gave dogs a under coat for a reason and if u cant be ared to give your dog a brush every few days to get the dead coat out then well y have a dog well one with hair any way lol





Cheetah said:


> I'm a bit scared to try the furminator myself. It looks like it could hurt. All I need is an undercoat rake to collect the loose undercoat fur. That furminator looks like it might end up removing the dog's hair completely! >@.o<


The furminator does not remove 'healthy' hair. It only removes damaged, dead, and loose hair. It is an excellent tool and it will reduce the amount of hair loss by min. 80%.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone find the Zoom Groom useful for a double coated dog?


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

The Zoom Groom - my dogs love it!
I even put Lula off the cat when we got him (almost 2 years ago) Hubby would sit on a chair stroking Kitty and I Zoom groomed Lula. She forgot about the kitty and layed down transfixed by being Zoom groomed. Kitty would get up walk out and Lula just couldn't leave. lol. It is therapy in a brush.


----------



## Corrinne (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh my god...I love my zoom groom!!! It's so gentle and the dogs love it (though I've had some dogs assume it was a fun, chewy toy and try to take it from my hands!) It's especially effective for removing shedding coats of Labrodors, Boxers, Pitbulls, Mastiffs, etc. I couldn't live with out it!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I have one, all my critters LOVE it. If they see it in my hands it becomes a competition of who can get to my lap first!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I used the first one...well I have it...but my pup doesnt let me use it..she ends up biting it..but i really like it alot:!


----------



## Gracie Doodle (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a double coated dog, german shepherd/husky mix, and he loves it. I have found that the zoom groom (I use a different brand, but it's the same thing) works great to loosen the hair but doesn't remove all the hair. I use a comb to get rid of all the loose hair afterwards. this is the best type of brush that I have found that works well and that my dog likes also, he'd lay for hours and let me brush him.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

i use my groom zoom in the tub when they are all soaped up great on labs and any shedding dog


----------



## brie (May 30, 2007)

I love mine, and so do the dogs. I use it to brush them, and in the tub to shampoo them.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Heh -blushes- I actually really don't like those rubber brushes. I do a lot of grooming at the Humane Society and they never seem to work very well for me.

I would much rather go with a nice rake or soft bristled brush.


----------

